# Did you have your baby this year?



## ElaineMc

Hello all,


I'm a freelance journalist and I write for women's magazines and the national newspapers. I'm starting to think about the Christmas issues and I'd love to speak to couples who had a baby this year after years of trying for a really positive feature. You'd need to be happy to be identified and pictured, but you would be paid for your time and receive a full read-through before it went to press.


If you're interested or would like to know more, email me on [email protected] with your contact details and brief outline of your story and I'll get back to you. 


Many thanks,


Elaine McLaren


----------

